# περαίωση = (final) closure (of outstanding tax cases), final assessment



## nickel (Sep 25, 2010)

Στην περίπτωση αυτή, η *περαίωση* είναι το κλείσιμο εκκρεμών φορολογικών υποθέσεων παρελθουσών χρήσεων.

Να πώς περιέγραφε την περαίωση του 2006 ένας φορουμίτης:

For those who don't know what περαίωση is, it is a formal closing of business accounts up to the end of a set year (this time around it is until the end of 2006). The Greek Inland Revenue (Εφορία) works out a sum based on declared business income for that period (calculated as a set of percentages) and then charges the business/self-employed individual that sum (calling it an additional tax), saying that it/he can now close its/his accounts until the end of the year in question (2006). The business (or individual) has a choice: pay up and have the accounts closed until the end of the year in question (in which case any mistakes in the accounts until the end of the year in question cannot be pursued by the Inland Revenue), or refuse and then get a visit by the Inland Revenue investigators who will then go over the accounts with a fine-tooth comb.
http://goinggreek.info/forum/index.php?showtopic=6786​
Άλλοι αγγλόφωνοι δίνουν παρόμοιες περιγραφές:
A final tax assessment, or “closure” (περαίωση) under which companies and individual professionals will pay a fee for the final closure of tax years 2000-2009. 
http://www.philip-atticus.com/2010/09/good-news-from-thessaloniki.html

the procedures for the closure of outstanding tax cases
http://www.ana-mpa.gr​


----------



## anef (Jan 30, 2012)

*περαίωση*

Βρίσκω στο ProΖ income tax self-assessment. Ο όρος όμως βλέπω να περιγράφει απλώς τη διαδικασία αυτοφορολόγησης (όπως φαίνεται και στο αντίστοιχο λήμμα του Χρυσοβιτσιώτη) και όχι τη δική μας περαίωση, που δεν ξέρω καν αν υπάρχει σε κάποιο άλλο σύστημα. Το tax settlement από την άλλη, φαίνεται να περιγράφει τον διακανονισμό για πληρωμή του φόρου με δόσεις, π.χ. εδώ. 

Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2012)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...e-(of-outstanding-tax-cases)-final-assessment


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2012)

Ζάζουλα, είμαι πιο γρήγορη από τη σκιά σου


----------



## anef (Jan 30, 2012)

Έψαξα στο google με περαίωση και lexilogia και δεν το βρήκα. Τι στο καλό, δε θα'πρεπε να βγαίνει;
Όπως και να' χει, ευχαριστώ (και για την ταχύτητα)!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2012)

anef said:


> Βρίσκω στο ProΖ income tax self-assessment. Ο όρος όμως βλέπω να περιγράφει απλώς τη διαδικασία αυτοφορολόγησης (όπως φαίνεται και στο αντίστοιχο λήμμα του Χρυσοβιτσιώτη) και όχι τη δική μας περαίωση, που δεν ξέρω καν αν υπάρχει σε κάποιο άλλο σύστημα.


Νομίζω πως ένας ακόμα λόγος που δεν μπορούμε να πούμε _*self*_ assessment είναι ότι το ποσό της περαίωσης υπολογίζεται από το κράτος. Στο συγκεκριμένο σύνδεσμο του ProZ προτείνεται επίσης το «closing of books», που και πάλι δεν είναι ακριβές γιατί αν πληρώσει κανείς την περαίωση δεν σημαίνει ότι κλείνει βιβλία με κάποιον τρόπο. Απλώς, μπαίνει χαμηλά στη λίστα των ελεγκτών, και είναι μικρές οι πιθανότητες να τον ελέγξουν. Τα paid in full (εξοφληθείς), file a return (υποβάλλω δήλωση) και completion (ολοκλήρωση) που προτείνονται εκεί είναι ολωσδιόλου λάθος, κτγμ.

Edit: Δυστυχώς η αναζήτησή μας δεν είναι ακόμα τόσο καλή όσο θα θέλαμε. Εγώ αυτά που θέλω συνήθως τα βρίσκω με _όρο αναζήτησης + site:lexilogia.gr_ στη μπάρα του Γκούγκλη


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2012)

Ο Γκούγκλης μια χαρά τα δείχνει. Η δική μας αναζήτηση δεν είναι απλώς κακή: αυτές τις μέρες είναι ανύπαρκτη. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν κάνουν τα Search των φόρουμ αυτά που κάνει ο Γκούγκλης.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ζάζουλα, είμαι πιο γρήγορη από τη σκιά σου


Πράγματι — εάν θεωρήσουμε ότι η σκιά μου έχει δύο λεπτά υστέρηση από μένα...


----------

